# pse archery



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

congrats on makin the pro staff,,i personally dont care for pse bows,but thats just my opinion i think they have lots of vibration,they have rough draw's,and i dont like the looks,,,:zip: im not sayin anymore caus i think i already started an arguement.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats! That's spmething that I would like to do someday.
I shoot a PSE X-Factor, and I'm loving it


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I shot PSE for several years, and wouldnt think twice about going back...
IMO- They make one of the best bows out there, backed by _the best _ customer service in the industry...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot the PSE Legacy, and my brother shootds the PSE Kudu- AWSOME bows at an affordable price!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Whitehair said:


> I shot PSE for several years, and wouldnt think twice about going back...
> IMO- They make one of the best bows out there, backed by _the best _ customer service in the industry...


I wouldent say that they make one of the best bows out there......By the way which bow is that? And actually i think they have very poor customer service,and to stay they have THE BEST is a bit far also...


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Congrats! That's spmething that I would like to do someday.
> I shoot a PSE X-Factor, and I'm loving it


I shot the PSE X-Factor for 2 weeks and i got hurt, but the riser was 25" and i can't shoot a 25" riser it's to big for me. I won't say that PSE is bad because they are not. They are just ok to me and everyone has their own opinion and i repeat that.


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

*its all right.*

:sorry: if the pse bow draw length is differnt then you should shorten it even though it is your regular draw lenth then it can still be differant on differant bows so its alright and just try somr more and get comfortable.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Great job.:wink:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Archer princess knows what she is talking about guys come on now...be nice:wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> Archer princess knows what she is talking about guys come on now...be nice:wink:


hmmmm...I am sure she does....But she wasen talkin bout anything just askin who shoots PSE...


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> hmmmm...I am sure she does....But she wasen talkin bout anything just askin who shoots PSE...


Lol i was thinkin the same thing!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerprincess said:


> :angel: I shoot a pse browning and my dad is on the pse prostaff and Im not liein but soon im gonna be on the prostaff they said i was.
> so if you shoot a pse or have any thoughts about the pse company or want to speak your mind about them then this is the place to spill all your secrets.


HORRRRAYYYYYYYYYY IS THIS A PSE BASHING THREAD???? I want to get a green light before I say my mind bout PSE


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I wouldent say that they make one of the best bows out there......By the way which bow is that? And actually i think they have very poor customer service,and to stay they have THE BEST is a bit far also...


you obviously have no idea what your talking about. Just another mathews guy slamming another company. they have some of the best customer service out there. and there bows are very shock free and quiet. You must have not shot anything this millenium. I have shot them both. I dont see anything special from mathews comparing companies. Except a hefty price tag. While they are nice bows. they arent any better than pse, bowtech ,martin ect..... I speak from experience!!! So, stick to what you know!! Mathews!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

djkillaz said:


> you obviously have no idea what your talking about. Just another mathews guy slamming another company. they have some of the best customer service out there. and there bows are very shock free and quiet.* You must have not shot anything this millenium*. *I have shot them both. I dont see anything special from mathews comparing companies.* Except a hefty price tag. While they are nice bows. they arent any better than pse, bowtech ,martin ect..... I speak from experience!!! So, stick to what you know!! Mathews!!


WOW....You are quoting my post from 2 weeks ago......We have a smart one  ..........SO ARE YOU saying I dont have any experience  .....Before you get on me CHECH WHAT ARCHERY PRINCESS wrote in the beginning ok SPARKY!!...we can" speak our mind About pse"....can you get that through your mind?.....I Spoke what was on my mind so deal with it ok!......You have to be the biggest smartass here....."you must not have shot anything this millenuim" .........AND I HAVE SHOT THEM 'BOTH'.....And I bought the xt.....If you are so experienced you should realize PSE has the most 'bragging" about their 350 fps bows......did ya realize that huh?.....SO STICK TO WHAT YOU KNOW...which is nothing!


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> WOW....You are quoting my post from 2 weeks ago......We have a smart one  ..........SO ARE YOU saying I dont have any experience  .....Before you get on me CHECH WHAT ARCHERY PRINCESS wrote in the beginning ok SPARKY!!...we can" speak our mind About pse"....can you get that through your mind?.....I Spoke what was on my mind so deal with it ok!......You have to be the biggest smartass here....."you must not have shot anything this millenuim" .........AND I HAVE SHOT THEM 'BOTH'.....And I bought the xt.....If you are so experienced you should realize PSE has the most 'bragging" about their 350 fps bows......did ya realize that huh?.....SO STICK TO WHAT YOU KNOW...which is nothing!


Muzzy juste montré vous vers le haut! chienne!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Livestrong said:


> Muzzy juste montré vous vers le haut! chienne!!


WHAT!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHA..is that spanish?:tongue:


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHA..is that spanish?:tongue:


Nope! guess again! lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Livestrong said:


> Nope! guess again! lol


Here ill take an educated guess...french:tongue:


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Here ill take an educated guess...french:tongue:


Hahaha :cocktail: :tongue: :wink:


----------



## rodeoman67 (Nov 10, 2004)

i am on the pse prostaff. i have shoot mathews and hoyt, i belive that the pse mojo and the new x serice are some of the best bows out there. they to me have very smooth draws and the hand shock is no worst than the hoyt pro and ultra elite or the mathew apex. the pse can hold there own. also come on remenber who won vegas this year go pse. 

bryce wickliffe 2007 world indoor team izmir,turkey 
4th in the world individual
Gold in team


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

congrats on makin the pro staff but pse suck


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

downey said:


> congrats on makin the pro staff but pse suck


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH,,,,,,Yea but congrats on makin PSE"s pro staff my 9 year old sister is on their pro staff to so Im guessin its not to hard to join   :tongue:


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

how do you get on a pro staff


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

downey said:


> how do you get on a pro staff


Shoot a pse... (their numbers are down in pse becuz all of their prostaffer switched to either hoyt or mathews!).. so the pse pro staff accepts anyone onto their prostaff! lol:cocktail: :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Livestrong said:


> Shoot a pse... (their numbers are down in pse becuz all of their prostaffer switched to either hoyt or mathews!).. so the pse pro staff accepts anyone onto their prostaff! lol:cocktail: :wink:


HAHAHA...livestrong you remind me of this BOWHUNTER500 guy that got banned a while ago .........Like a very inteligent man once stated........*Do you want a cookie*...


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHA...livestrong you remind me of this BOWHUNTER500 guy that got banned a while ago .........Like a very inteligent man once stated........*Do you want a cookie*...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :secret: :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HAHAHA...livestrong you remind me of this BOWHUNTER500 guy that got banned a while ago .........Like a very inteligent man once stated........*Do you want a cookie*...


Thanks for the tip...bye bye Livestrong


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the tip...bye bye Livestrong


huh? You banned him?:mg: :zip: .......This might be a stupid question but why? livestrong never said anything negative since he has been here?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

am not really a 'young archer' but was curious about this thread as i have 3 pse x-factors...the x-factor is IMHO the best riser ever made for those who need a lightweight and responsive riser...i am, however, apalled at the lack of marketing support given by pse to this fantastic product as it is not even featured in their 2007 product guide which i received...perhaps pse does not even realize how good a product they have in the x-factor!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> huh? You banned him?:mg: :zip: .......This might be a stupid question but why? livestrong never said anything negative since he has been here?


This individual was banned under another username and didn't want to "do his time" so he started up another username. Also he posted an expletive in this thread...for those of us that are multi-lingual apparently 

In the future, if you want to question Admin/Mod actions please do it in a PM.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Doc said:


> This individual was banned under another username and didn't want to "do his time" so he started up another username. Also he posted an expletive in this thread...for those of us that are multi-lingual apparently
> 
> In the future, if you want to question Admin/Mod actions please do it in a PM.


O ok sorry bout that.....I was wondering what that french said.....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O ok sorry bout that.....I was wondering what that french said.....


No worries and the french comment was not about toast:wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Doc said:


> No worries and the french comment was not about toast:wink:


:mg: ...hahahaha....I see:wink:


----------



## rodeoman67 (Nov 10, 2004)

hey to every one who is hating on pes lets go if it suck so back bring it on i guess you did not read far enough but i am 4th in the world with a pse and the guy that won shoot pse i was frist up till the last day and there were plenty of hoyt and mathews there if yall could realy shoot yall would stop runing your mouths and let your shooting do the talking but obviously you cant shoot so until your ready to bring it on shut your mouth.bryce


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

rodeoman67 said:


> hey to every one who is hating on pes lets go if it suck so back bring it on i guess you did not read far enough but i am 4th in the world with a pse and the guy that won shoot pse i was frist up till the last day and there were plenty of hoyt and mathews there if yall could realy shoot yall would stop runing your mouths and let your shooting do the talking but obviously you cant shoot so until your ready to bring it on shut your mouth.bryce


WHAT!! MAN you not to bright are you.......First if you are as 'big' as you say you are you should atleast capitolize your I's and indent better before you start tryin to act all bad ok, now back to you......MAN I WOULD SHOOT against you anyday, Did I ask if you are 4th in the world?? Then I dont give a flyin duck........Dont tell anyone to do anything DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT?.....*So unless you are going to say somthing half intelligent You can shut your big ass mouth*........brycie......have a good one :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

rodeoman67 said:


> i am on the pse prostaff. i have shoot mathews and hoyt, *i belive that the pse mojo and the new x serice are some of the best bows out there. they to me have very smooth draws and the hand shock is no worst than the hoyt pro and ultra elite or the mathew apex.* the pse can hold there own. also come on remenber who won vegas this year go pse.
> 
> bryce wickliffe 2007 world indoor team izmir,turkey
> 4th in the world individual
> Gold in team


Yea see we read this......Man I am so tired of people like you, You came here sayin "we were bashin" pse *BUT WE ARE SAYIN OUR OPINIONS HERE ILL BOLD IT FOR YOU SO YOU CAN SEE IT THIS TIME*...JUst like you have been doin with your little comment I bolded on your post^^^^..haha so think before you post next time:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Look folks....cool off or there are going to be some bans handed out.....

So chill and stop violating AT rules!

RK
Administrator


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

:zip: :zip: :zip:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

jmvargas said:


> am not really a 'young archer' but was curious about this thread as i have 3 pse *x-factors*...the* x-factor *is IMHO the best riser ever made for those who need a lightweight and responsive riser...i am, however, apalled at the lack of marketing support given by pse to this fantastic product as it is not even featured in their 2007 product guide which i received...perhaps pse does not even realize how good a product they have in the *x-factor*!!


IS this a joke? I might be wrong pse might make a x -factor but I think you are confusinf their name.....its x force........And they have LOTS OF MARKETING just look in any hunting magazine.....0nce again i might be wrong but i dont think they have an x-factor:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*A few words from a caveman...*

All this arguing over bow brands has me wondering... where did I place my sandwhich?

And (munch munch) why people who get so mad about others "bashing" their equipment not realize that it is the *archer*, not their gear. Look at all the good old boys, like Pope and Young, the Thompsons, and all those guys who shot selfbows wiht DEADLY precision (Younge slew a gazelle at 155 yards with a yew longbow). 

Don't let it get to you! Opinions are a dime a dozen. 

And my sandwhich tasted a little funny.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> IS this a joke? I might be wrong pse might make a x -factor but I think you are confusinf their name.....its x force........And they have LOTS OF MARKETING just look in any hunting magazine.....0nce again i might be wrong but i dont think they have an x-factor:wink:


They do have a X-Factor because I have shot one before. X-Factor is a recurve. I think it came out last year.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> They do have a X-Factor because I have shot one before. X-Factor is a recurve. I think it came out last year.


Like i said I could be wrong,Thank you for correcting me.:wink:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Like i said I could be wrong,Thank you for correcting me.:wink:


Your welcome!!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you Muzzy;
I shot a PSE Whitetail Extreme, PSE Thunderbolt, PSE Carrea, and a PSE Nitro. I wouldnt hesitate to go back for a second...

What issues did you have with PSE's customer service? I have never heard a bad thing about it, nor have I had a bad experience...

Shoot the Mojo NRG... Puts the XT to shame :wink: 

Kegan has a point too... Who really cares what sticker is on the limb? Its the guy (or girl) behind it that does it all...

Kegan- Hill had Young beat; Bull Elk at 180 Paces... and a Mallard a 200+, both with witness'... I need to go practice...


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Whitehair said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you Muzzy;
> I shot a PSE Whitetail Extreme, PSE Thunderbolt, PSE Carrea, and a PSE Nitro. I wouldnt hesitate to go back for a second...
> 
> What issues did you have with PSE's customer service? I have never heard a bad thing about it, nor have I had a bad experience...
> ...




HAHA good to see ya back to your ole ways:wink: .......You said the pse puts the xt to shame,,,thats a good one coming from someone who also stated in their post that it doesent matter the sticker on the bow its the shooter ...And only PSE has "stickers" on their limb....Mathews can afford have actual print on their bows:tongue:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Humor me; What are my old ways?

From my end, it looks like you are dodging another question (You never answered my last one...); What were those bad experiences?

You just enjoy drama dont you?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Whitehair said:


> Humor me; What are my old ways?
> 
> From my end, it looks like you are dodging another question (You never answered my last one...); What were those bad experiences?
> 
> You just enjoy drama dont you?




O sorry I was laughing at your post I didnt read the whole thing throughley...Here Ill answer......My dad used to shoot PSE and brother and uncle and even my sister....Well my dad had a limb crack on his bow about 3 years ago PSE told him there is no warrenty and they cant do anything about it......My sister changed bows just straight up when she realized what a crappy bow PSE "used to make" at that time...............My uncle's BRANd NEW PSE was messin up right outta the box meaning the string was making a loud twang at the cam when he shot, Never could get that bow sighted in, and thge 5 and a half inch brace heidth doesent help...NEVER HAD ANY HELP FROM PSE THROUGH ANY OF IT........AND QUIT HUMOURING YOURSELF sayin I like drama.......everything was cool in here before you have to come back startin the same crap again!....so do yourself a favor and stop postin "posts' adressed to me ok....O yea and have a good one!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

O YEA.....and since you like me to answer "every question" you ask me ill tell you your old ways.......It seems like EVERYTIME it starts to die down in here you come back to start it up again...thats your "ole ways bud!....have a good one!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Well put Muzzy!!! I shoot a 2005 PSE Triton and I LOVE IT!! GO PSE!!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Well put Muzzy!!! I shoot a 2005 PSE Triton and I LOVE IT!! GO PSE!!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


HEY!....where have you been? I havent seen you postin lately?:shade:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> HEY!....where have you been? I havent seen you postin lately?:shade:




HEY! Chatroom


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> HEY! Chatroom



Lol, I shoulda known!:tongue:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol, I shoulda known!:tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol, you have been missin a lot of argueing round here,:darkbeer:


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

I think PSE is the bomb!
I have a new PSE SPYDER.
I like it alot.

dt


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PSE SPYDER said:


> I think PSE is the bomb!
> I have a new PSE SPYDER.
> I like it alot.
> 
> dt


Yeah, PSE's "simpler" bows are some of the better ones. Their spider, and I beleive it's called "Deerslayer" or something (a simple two weel one), as well as their Trad bows are pretty good. They like to accesorize though.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

PSE SPYDER said:


> I think PSE is the bomb!
> I have a new PSE SPYDER.
> I like it alot.
> 
> dt


Good for you, Im glad you like your bow, and welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## RT NAVE (Apr 9, 2007)

i think it is how good you shot not what you shot with i shot 2 pse a bear adarton and shpt the same with all hit were i aim


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

RT NAVE said:


> i think it is how good you shot not what you shot with i shot 2 pse a bear adarton and shpt the same with all hit were i aim


HUH?


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Who cares about what you shoot*

You guys get to worked up over different bows, I agree that they are all very different but it is not the bow that makes a good shooter, it is the shooter that makes the bow look good. Kids at school say this stuff all the time about how they can't shoot good because of the bow they have, its not the bow its the person shooting it. One thing I learned is that you have to practice, practice, and practice to shoot good. So stop basing on different bow companies.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter09 said:


> You guys get to worked up over different bows, I agree that they are all very different but it is not the bow that makes a good shooter, it is the shooter that makes the bow look good. Kids at school say this stuff all the time about how they can't shoot good because of the bow they have, its not the bow its the person shooting it. One thing I learned is that you have to practice, practice, and practice to shoot good. So stop *basing* on different bow companies.


My first qeestion is whats "basing" mean?...Secondely You make it sound like there should be no name brand bows.......You are right to a extent, That is because the 'pros' shoot better with different bows, Thats why bows that have shortet A-A are less forgiving then longer A-A, If every bow shot the same I wouldent be buying 800 dollar bows, I would buy an old martin or something, And another thing just to let you know when we were argueing earlier it was because a kid kept on bashing the bows I shoot, now if I started bashing the bow you shoot would you say anything back? just a little bit for you to think about............have a good one':wink: 


Muzzy


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter09 said:


> You guys get to worked up over different bows, I agree that they are all very different but it is not the bow that makes a good shooter, it is the shooter that makes the bow look good. Kids at school say this stuff all the time about how they can't shoot good because of the bow they have, its not the bow its the person shooting it. One thing I learned is that you have to practice, practice, and practice to shoot good. So stop basing on different bow companies.


Yup. It has been proven. I give you the stick and string.



Okay, now I want it back


----------

